# Small Cabinet



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Prototype with questions - always questions!*

Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.

Designing things is not my forte. One look here and you'll agree - probably anyway. This is a pine prototype that I wanted to make to give me a better idea of what the final project would look like. I built it mostly to get an idea on proportions. A drawing simply doesn't do me much good. So anyway here it is. The final piece will be made out of cherry and will, of course, have nicer hardware - places that show nails will be screwed from the back so as to not be exposed. The doors will be raised panels.

So here are my questions. I think the feet are to narrow. Is there a particular formula to decide how big feet should be in proportion to the body? I'm thinking now that it might be the golden ratio. But will look for your thoughts.

Also, hinges. My oh my, hinges are a real bogger. I had the doors set just right and the drawer front was aligned appropriately. When I actually put in the hinges as I tightened them down they pushed the doors inward. This led to a smaller gap between the doors and then my drawer front did not line up.

ShaneS was here the other night to pick up the jointer (figuratively and literally - he loaded that thing by himself!) and he suggested that the hinges needed to be pushed down tight before you start screwing them down. There has to be an easier way to install hinges without having to have a wrestling match. Please tell me how you install these types of hinges.

Here are the photos of the cabinet. Please give me your thoughts and critiques.







I forgot to say that the material is mostly scrap so it's not to pretty. When I get the final project done - I'll tear this apart and use the wood for another prototype or jigs, etc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy

I do not know of any set rule for this type of leg. What ever looks proportinate to the cabinet and pleasing to the eye. I think the legs should be wider where it touches the floor, but thats me.

As far as this type of hinge you should put both hinges on the doors first, Push the door tight to the outside style and push down. Hold down and put one screw in each hinge. Do the same on the other door. If they are not even or there is too big of a gap you push on the out side corners till you get them where you want them. Hold in place and put other screws in. Do one door at a time. Hope this helps.

God Bless
tom


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


It's a good prototype Betsy.

I would make the feet about 1 1/4' wider and maybe a teardrop in the center? Maybe you could check the "final look" by using poster paper or cardboard template before you finalize your design.

Anyway, those type hinges are the worst pain in the rear to deal with for me. I just set the hinges on the frame first and then attach the doors. Of course they will sag anyway but they line up nicely while the piece is flat on it's back.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Tom - I had step one right. I put the hinges on the doors first. Still sounds like a wrestling match.

Do you think the more expensive hinges are less prone to this "sliding?"

Dave - I like the idea of a tear drop. Will have to try that.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


let gravity help with the hinges. lay the cabinet on its back when you install the hinges. Putting hinges on with an upright cabinet usually requires a helping clamp or a friend.

You are on the right track. Your final work should be great.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


The feet are a design choice. Those do look small. You need to worry about them breaking if they
get caught up in carpet when it's moved.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


I agree, the feet need to be a little wider. That is what prototyping is for, though, so don't be discouraged.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

This is why prototyping is a valuable experience! However, don't feel that you need to commit good materials (or even wood for that matter) to creating one. Cardboard will often suffice to give you a feel for dimensions and the look of a piece.

Here are my basic thoughts:

- First, the golden ratio is a good starting point but it is just that. It is not a hard and fast rule but rather a guideline and you can certainly deviate from it. Things built based on the golden ratio are usually pleasing to the eye but, other ratios can also look good. I wrote about this in a previous *post* on my blog.

- You need to start with an certain dimensions that are critical and then work from there. For instance, if the height of this cabinet is critical, then start there and see if a width of 1.61 times the height (golden ratio) will work. You can also use multiples if that works.

- Smaller elements within the design can also be based on the golden ratio. Like the space occupied by the feet in your cabinet, etc.

- To my eye, your cabinet looks to be a bit wide and the drawer is a bit too big in the vertical dimension. The doors also look a bit tall in comparison with the other dimensions. Also, I would try to keep reveals between components and edges, etc. somewhat consistent if possible.

- Based on your original design, I overlaid some rectangles based on the golden ratio to show what some elements would look like in those proportions. Of course, I did not change the overall cabinet dimension so it still looks to be a bit wide for its height. However, if that size is needed for function, then it could work if the other components sized based on the golden ratio. The feet don't have to be rectangular, but the overall (positive and negative) space that they occupy could be based on a golden rectangle.

- Above all else, build what looks good to your eye!

The quick picture of this is shown below. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


Ahhh … if you are looking for a design ratio or maybe a "Golden Ratio" take a look at this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio

This ratio of approximately 1.6. I've read about this in a few design books. So in your situation, may the width of your feet should 1.6 X height of the base piece.

I've never used this my self but maybe it will help.

Steve


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


OK - I'm definitely on board that the feet are two small. I'll add a few inches on each side.

Mark - Wow - thanks for taking so much time to respond to my issue.

I've never done the cardboard trick successfully - The wood that I've used for this prototype has seen many other uses - and will see more. So I don't feel wasteful using it. Very little of it will ever see the trash bin. This prototype I've taken the opportunity to use some of my hand tools for practice. I could not have done that with cardboard.

The width are height are set due to the space that the cabinet is intended for.

The picture helps me see what you are talking about. I am sitting here looking at the actual cabinet and now I see what looks funny besides the feet. It does feel crunched a bit. I'll try downsizing the drawer front a bit to make things a bit better.

Will keep you all posted on my progress. I'm going to go back to the lumber yard next week to try to pick up the cherry. The last two trips I did not like what I saw - so hopefully I'll get the lumber next week and start to work.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rickthumbs (Mar 3, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Prototype with questions - always questions!*
> 
> Finally spending longer stretches in the shop. I have a friend who asked for a small cabinet to fit into a particular spot in her house.
> 
> ...


I like it. But the drawer is too wide - maybe break it up somehow or make 2 drawers. Why not use flush hinges from the inside. Find some nice pulls…Great post about the golden rule - thx.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Back to it on the cabinet. *

Yep - I've been busy. I can't do one project at a time. I am really one of those folks that have to have lots of different things going at one time. This is a project that got started a very long time ago. The prototype (see previous entry on this blog) is not very good. So I've decided to reacquaint myself with Google Sketchup by redesigning the cabinet and getting better proportions. The outside dimensions are set because the cabinet has to fit between two doors.

Long and short - hopefully I learn some more SU by working on this cabinet. Like my last SU blog - hopefully others will learn with me.

Stay turned!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Back to it on the cabinet. *
> 
> Yep - I've been busy. I can't do one project at a time. I am really one of those folks that have to have lots of different things going at one time. This is a project that got started a very long time ago. The prototype (see previous entry on this blog) is not very good. So I've decided to reacquaint myself with Google Sketchup by redesigning the cabinet and getting better proportions. The outside dimensions are set because the cabinet has to fit between two doors.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Google has released a new version of SU. I have been playing with it but don't know enough about it to say if it is better than the previous one.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Coming along with my cabinet. *

I'm still being very careful about the size of my projects. I still need to get past the fear of hurting myself from lifting or moving something more than a gallon of milk. I'm getting there though.

So now I'm back to working on my friend's cabinet for her Wii console. Right now I've got the carcass made and will be starting to work on the face frame tomorrow.

I have decided that I like finishing as I go. Sure makes getting those inside corners looking a lot better. I'm using General Finishes Cherry gel stain on the cabinet. In a good stroke of luck - I actually managed to get the color very close to the other furniture in her office.

So here's a progress picture.



this is the prototype I made long, long ago.





As my previous posts have said, I'm going to make the feet wider and the drawer will be sized just a little smaller. I'm limited in my sizes as she wants the drawer deep enough for the Wii games to sit on their sides in the drawer and the shelf had to be low enough to allow the console to sit upright. Then of course, is the width of the cabinet itself. It has to fit in a small spot along the wall. So proportions on this project is a challenge.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Coming along with my cabinet. *
> 
> I'm still being very careful about the size of my projects. I still need to get past the fear of hurting myself from lifting or moving something more than a gallon of milk. I'm getting there though.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're moving in the right direction. Your casework is looking good.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Coming along with my cabinet. *
> 
> I'm still being very careful about the size of my projects. I still need to get past the fear of hurting myself from lifting or moving something more than a gallon of milk. I'm getting there though.
> 
> ...


looks great. I look to see the finished product.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Face frame on - a few firsts!*

I've got to be coming up on a record for myself of slowest build to any project I've ever done. But at last I have attached the face frame to my cabinet and have the drawer webbing in place. Nothing great to look at-but I'm proud of it all the same.

I've had a couple of firsts on this project. One being that I managed to put a new burr on my scraper!!! That in itself is big news for me. Then I managed to actually use the scraper to clean up the sides of the cabinet a bit. Also, with this face frame, instead of trying to get it to fit exactly on the cabinet, I made it about 1/32 larger and after attaching it, I used a hand plane to level it to the sides. This technique works so much better than trying to get the measurement exactly right - I always ended up sanding the heck out of my sides to make them even with the face frame-- but no more!

Any how - here is a picture of my progress. I'm going to work on the drawer next.





I know my proportions are way off - but the size will fit the requirements of the friend who wants the cabinet. Maybe this will start a new trend in woodworking--out of proportion stuff. I'd be queen of the movement!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Face frame on - a few firsts!*
> 
> I've got to be coming up on a record for myself of slowest build to any project I've ever done. But at last I have attached the face frame to my cabinet and have the drawer webbing in place. Nothing great to look at-but I'm proud of it all the same.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great, Betsy! The customer is always right, too!

It seems like just a week ago you were lamenting about only having the physical strength to sharpen some chisels. Now we see an almost completed cabinet. Way To Go!!

Lew


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Face frame on - a few firsts!*
> 
> I've got to be coming up on a record for myself of slowest build to any project I've ever done. But at last I have attached the face frame to my cabinet and have the drawer webbing in place. Nothing great to look at-but I'm proud of it all the same.
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks great!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Face frame on - a few firsts!*
> 
> I've got to be coming up on a record for myself of slowest build to any project I've ever done. But at last I have attached the face frame to my cabinet and have the drawer webbing in place. Nothing great to look at-but I'm proud of it all the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*

It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.





If you look close you can see the dado for the drawer bottom. I should have taken a picture of the bottom of the drawer - but the bottom slides into the dado and is attached to the back wall which was cut to a different width than the sides. The dado openings that show in the front will be covered with the drawer front. Which I'll start working on next. I've got the blank glued up and cleaned up now it's just getting it to the right size, molding the edge and installing it. I'm even considering turning my own knobs-but we'll have some practicing to do there.

Here's a bonus - since I was in the garage with my camera I took a picture of the clamp rack I have - since building it, I've added some clamps - but they all seem to fit. I still need to make one for the pipe clamps.



OK - here's one more - I finally made a shelf for my rechargeable drills - this sits on the bottom edge of my work bench so they are handy and still close to an outlet to recharge.



Thanks for looking.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


looks fantastic Betsy, and I actually can't see the dado for the drawer bottom.

As far as the clamps storage goes - it looks great, but I find that spreading all the clamps wastes a lot of wall real estate which is mostly something we dont have enough of. here's how I got my bar clamps on the wall, and minimize the wall space it requires:


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


Hey Purp I like the rack. Being less than an engineering type though - tell me how did you brace the edge pieces to hold that amount of weight?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


Betsy - check out this link from FineWoodworking it has the plan how to make those, I made mine 12" deep (I planed for 2" for each clamp, so I figured each bracket would hold 6 clamps, but it can actually hold 8" and it seems to be holding up with the weight)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


Nice Work, Betsy!!

I like your clamp rack, too!

Lew


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


I like your cabinet and clamp storage.
PurpLev your clamp set up looks very nice.
THANKS TO BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyz53 (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on the drawer - got frustrated with dovetails :-(*
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to do much of substance on the cabinet. But I've managed to get the drawer carcass done. I tried several times to do hand cut dovetails and could not get a fit that I was happy with. So in order to get this cabinet done before I can no longer move-- thought I'd switch to box joints. I'm not entirely happy with my job - but it came out OK. I made it just a tad oversized and pared it down with a hand plane to get a good fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Purp - thanks for the link - I'll give it a look see.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Working on proportions - need some SU help - again!*

OK - I've overdone a bit this weekend - so I'm resting and working in SU to finish up my friend's cabinet. I'm not sure if you call this really resting or wrestling. I'm getting a little frustrated actually - I've put SU down for quite a while and feel like I'm starting over. I've even gone back over my blog and can't find this issue or it's solution.

One point of confession here-- yes I know that I'm building as I go as far as design. I can't seem to do otherwise - I've managed to get this far - but I know it's not the proper way to do a project like this. Please forgive me!

So this is where I'm at with the actual cabinet. The proportions are really odd to say the least but the cabinet fits the requirements of the space, etc. The drawer cavity fits the Wii games and the shelf fits the Wii console, there is going to be two doors and the width fits the space between the doors where the cabinet will go.





OK now onto the SU issue. This is what I've drawn so far.



What I cannot seem to get drawn is the middle vertical rail or the middle horizontal rail.



No matter the method I use the rectangle ends up creating a face over the entire cabinet. What am I doing wrong?

I want to get this finished up so I can start messing around with designing the feet, drawer front and doors. (Not that I won't need help with that also!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Working on proportions - need some SU help - again!*
> 
> OK - I've overdone a bit this weekend - so I'm resting and working in SU to finish up my friend's cabinet. I'm not sure if you call this really resting or wrestling. I'm getting a little frustrated actually - I've put SU down for quite a while and feel like I'm starting over. I've even gone back over my blog and can't find this issue or it's solution.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense. I've got it now.

Thanks

Now onto those darn feet!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Poorly drawn - but getting closer*

I'm getting closer - no great shakes here. I'd like to think I'm getting better at SU - but got a very long way to go. So now I have the drawer front, door frames and the top. I've not put on any edge trim/shaping yet.

How do you draw in a raised panel once you have the door frame made?





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Poorly drawn - but getting closer*
> 
> I'm getting closer - no great shakes here. I'd like to think I'm getting better at SU - but got a very long way to go. So now I have the drawer front, door frames and the top. I've not put on any edge trim/shaping yet.
> 
> ...


reat cabinet Betsy, nice drawing…..is that Autocad?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Poorly drawn - but getting closer*
> 
> I'm getting closer - no great shakes here. I'd like to think I'm getting better at SU - but got a very long way to go. So now I have the drawer front, door frames and the top. I've not put on any edge trim/shaping yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doubthead. No - it's Google Sketchup. A couple of steps above pencil and paper. The only thing is paper and pencil is so much more satisfying to crumble up and throw in the corner when you don't like what you've done. With SU - you just hit delete-not nearly as satisfying. 

I'm a neophyte when it comes to drawing - but there a lot of good SU and autocad folks on this site.

By the way - Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Poorly drawn - but getting closer*
> 
> I'm getting closer - no great shakes here. I'd like to think I'm getting better at SU - but got a very long way to go. So now I have the drawer front, door frames and the top. I've not put on any edge trim/shaping yet.
> 
> ...


Betsy, I think this sketch up is a step below pencil and paper, but I am old school when it comes to designs. I tried it a few times but always had problems with it and I always returned to the pad of paper with my pencil and ruler. Also I am able to start my fire place with all my mistakes.

Your design looks great though, but I am no help to your question.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Poorly drawn - but getting closer*
> 
> I'm getting closer - no great shakes here. I'd like to think I'm getting better at SU - but got a very long way to go. So now I have the drawer front, door frames and the top. I've not put on any edge trim/shaping yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Sorry I missed that. I'll post tonight after work and you can see how I manage!

Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*

OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm

However, I can't get it to work. So I'd rather just do the math myself - but I can't find the formula to do the math with. If someone can give that to me I'd appreciate it.

If I keep at it, I just may get this project done.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


my wife is a math teacher…we can help with the math…but we are not sure what formula you need….PM me if you need help once you get the formula…


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt. I know there is a formula - I used to have it. But, while I am quite organized and can put my hand on any document at my office, doing so at home is not quite so easy. It's not a complicated formula-just can't come up with it. I'll let you know what I find.

Thanks again.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


worked fine for me. just change the value in the yellow highlighted cells labeled door height, door width. or just post your numbers and i'll input for you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I tried the calculator from your link and it seemed to work OK for me. I'm using Office 2003.

I did notice that the blue numbers on the left never changed. Only the numbers in the "cells" for the different dimensions were modified as I changed the door dimensions.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why I can't get it to work.

But my dimensions are:

Door width opening 9.25 with 1/2" overlay would make it 10.25 wide
Door height opening 16" with 1/2 overlay would make it 17" for the stile height

I plan on using 1.5" rails and stiles. (3/4 thick)

I can't figure out why I can't get the calculator to work. I can put in my numbers but then I get error!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


I cut and paste the values from the site. You can thank the creator of the website, very handy.

Door Width Door Length
10 1/4 17

Door Parts Cutlist

Rails 
Width Length
2 7/16 6 1/4

Stiles 
Width Length
2 7/16 17

Raised Panel 
Width Length
6 13


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Dave - think I can use that as well. But I was hoping I could get that calculator to work so I don't mess up the calculations. I'm going to have one of my computer friends take a look at the program on my computer to see what the problem is. But in the mean time - the manual calculations are just fine. (By the way Dave - I've not given up on SU yet!)

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks David - all the LJ's rock for giving help!-- What does the calculator say if you want to use 1.5" rails/stiles? Or do you all think that's too small?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Betsy,

It looks like the calculator is designed to have very limited variables- door width and door height. The cells that contain the stile and rail widths cannot be changed. The folks who designed this spreadsheet locked those cells and password protected it.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew. Will have to do the math. Shouldn't be too hard once I get down to it.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


The workshop calculator from Rockler is a great program. Usually $20-25, however I picked it up on sale for $5. It does arched, straight, multi-panel, and even wainscoating calculations. You can change the cutter depth, overlap, single door double door, etc.

I am a little more simpler when I calculate. My method is assuming you have added the overlap. Stile frame length is same as door height. The Rails are (2*(stile width) - Door width + 3/4" (assuming your tongue/groove is 3/8" which is standard on most cutters. Then I just dry fit and measure the panel from measuring from the edge of the profile (which is same depth as groove) and then subtract 1/8" for expansion.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Also 1.5 stiles/rails in my opinion is too narrow. I limit my students to 2" min. My standard is 2 1/4" 1.5" is fine structurally, however when you figure in 3/8" profile on the inside and usually a roundover or some sort of profile on the outside, then the flat part gets really narrow. Also you need to have that width of the flat area for the knob if you want one.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Last comment, from workshop calculator. Here's your answers

Stiles (verticle) 3/4×1 1/2×17
Rails (horz) 3/4×1 1/2×8
Panel (no deduction for expansion) 3/4×8 x 14 3/4

I have it set up for no panel reduction since sometimes I use 1/4" ply. I just cut a little smaller on raised panels.

You won't regret purchasing the program if you make a lot of raised panels. PM me your email and I will send you the pdf it created for the workshop.

I only did one door. You can do an entire project and it will generate a cut list for stiels/rails separate from panels. and it will combine all into one and calculate board footage needed. A lot of goodies for $20.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks ToolDad!

Another question then. If 1.5 is to narrow - I was thinking that would be about right for a cabinet this small. I'm just wondering if you think my panel will be to small if I go with a bigger frame. This whole project is not very proportionately correct - but it fits the space and the requirements of my friend. But sure would be nice if I could make it look a bit better.

Your opinion is appreciated!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Getting ready to do the doors - Math question*
> 
> OK - so now I'm ready to tackle the doors. I plan to do raised panel doors off the router table. I'm using a CMT set of panel cutters. There is a calculator to determine sizes of the door rails/stiles here http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/rpdcalc.htm
> 
> ...


Kind of a wash whether you use 1.5 or 2" frames. I would run a test piece with and put the outside router profile you desire just to get a look at it. I did a small box and used 1.5" frames, so not saying you can't use that narrow.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*

With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!







You can see I've got a few little feathers on the pieces - but that will not be a problem at all.

I also followed Tooldad's suggestion and upped the width of the parts to 2". Looks a lot better I think.

Now all I have to do is remember not to glue them up until I get the panels done.

Thanks for all the help.

Rats - pride cometh before the fall - I didn't cut the inside of the rails!

Here are updated shots.





I knew something did not look right---!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


AAALLLRRRIIIGGGHHHTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Well Betsy, I for one only learn by my mistakes. I've never had anybody point out all the stuff I've done right, lol. You'll surely know what not to do next time. I think it's a great proportional design you've got going there. Keep up the good work! Nice wood too.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


That looks great Betsy, keep the nice work up!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm actually pretty impressed with myself - didn't think I'd be able to do it very well the first time through. But once you get your bit heights dialed in (which is easier than I thought also) - it's a breeze.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Great start,

You really have to do tons of set up for those router bit sets. Run lots and lots of scrap till you get 'em just so.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Looks good Betsy. I guess you are over your ills of past.

From here you can't do anything but get better!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Excellent Betsy! - I look forward to seeing your progress every week!
That is some beautiful work!

Schroeder


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Good stuff, Betsy. Carl's got it right….you learn the most from mistakes. It doesn't look like you made very many on that project, though. What type of wood were you using?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


You're back on the horse, Betsy! Looks great.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


maybe I'll be coming to you for some help. I'm prety bad at these myself and yours look pretty good. I think if I had a dedicated rail/style bit set it would help. Keep showing your progress. you are quite the inspiration. I'm quickly falling behind you and I think we started at around the same ability level, but i could be mistaken.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Betsy. A great job. I thought the first picture looked a little strange. Then you did the inside cuts. Really looks great now.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. This group is very encouraging.

As to my health issues. I am getting stronger every day and am doing more and more. My right hand is still weaker than my left but I'm doing exercises that are helping that. My one big draw back is lifting things. I have to be really careful - but if I plan everything out I can usually find a way to lift what I need to and not hurt myself in the process - think leverage!

Hokie - the dedicated bit sets make all the difference.

Cory - the wood is cherry. The drawer case is popular.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Hey, hey, hey --- look what I did boys and girls!!!!*
> 
> With all the great help and encouragement I have received on LJ's I managed to make my first set of rails and stiles using a router bit set!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to do the panels - but I was so excited about this milestone I had to share!
> 
> ...


Betsy you go girl they look smashing nice and tight good job….........

andy


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Got the raised panels done today. *

I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.



This next shot is a little closer up - you can see I don't have the parts quite lined up for the shot - but they do fit and are flat to boot!



I also did some work on the feet today. I still have to clean them up and do the routing around the top (and on the doors, drawer front and top) - but I think I'm done for the day.



Once I get all the parts cleaned up I'll put on the finish then install everything. I do plan to finish the door panels before I glue up the doors.

That's it for now. I'm certainly making some progress. Thanks for all the help along the way.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Got the raised panels done today. *
> 
> I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.
> 
> ...


Betsy, this looks pretty good. You should be proud of yourself. The raised panels give the cabinet a nice look.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Got the raised panels done today. *
> 
> I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

This is looking really great! What are you using in the grooves to keep the raised panels from rattling? I've been finishing mine before gluing them up too so I don't show a nasty unfinished area around them when we put them in our "kiln." (... actually it's just our house, heated with wood to about 100 degrees so everything dries out more during the winter and shrinks.)

I can't wait to see this finished. You're really making good progress.


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Got the raised panels done today. *
> 
> I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.
> 
> ...


Betsy, very niiiicceeeee !
I'll have to ask for more details as soon as I have my shop/tools organised. Will be doing some doors, so always interested in picking up a few experiences as I'm a beginner.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Got the raised panels done today. *
> 
> I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Looking Good!!!!!!

I really like the foot detail.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Got the raised panels done today. *
> 
> I took a vacation day from work today and spent a glorious day in the shop with a side trip to the lumber yard. Got quite a lot done on the cabinets. Took the door panels out of the clamps, cleaned them up, got them sized to fit and then routed them. They are not perfect, but I think I did OK.
> 
> ...


thanks to all! I really enjoy the encouragement I get from you all.

Lightweight - I'm using those little space balls - they seem to do the trick. I do plan to finish my doors before I assemble them. That's pretty much the only way to go unless you want an ugly line showing when the panels move with the humidity.

Lew - the feet-- I cheated. I could not draw the feet that I wanted so that they looked right. Soooo I emptied out my beside table and laid it on a piece of hard board - traced around the feet - and just like that I had a template! And who says cheaters never prosper!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Started the finish on the last parts. (minus the top)*

No pictures this time. I laid my camera down somewhere and I've not yet located it - it's probably will all the pencils I loose having a cook out or something.

Any how, I got the feet, the door parts and the drawer front all cleaned up and ready to finish. I've put the first coat on and can't wait for it to dry so I can go onto to the next step.

I didn't like the top that I made, so I've chosen new pieces and have got that clamped up. The first top, while I liked it initially, had no life in it. So I've picked some new pieces that I think look better. The first top will be made into to bread boards for friends.

I'm hoping that I'll have this project done next weekend. Then I'll have all my "in process" projects done and I can start on a new list of projects, including a rocker and some torsion box shelving.

Until next time - hopefully with pictures.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Started the finish on the last parts. (minus the top)*
> 
> No pictures this time. I laid my camera down somewhere and I've not yet located it - it's probably will all the pencils I loose having a cook out or something.
> 
> ...


Come on, Betsy!- You know where you put the camera, you're just keeping us all in suspense :^)

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Started the finish on the last parts. (minus the top)*
> 
> No pictures this time. I laid my camera down somewhere and I've not yet located it - it's probably will all the pencils I loose having a cook out or something.
> 
> ...


I should have put one of those little clapper things on it. I need to clean the shop when it comes right down to it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Started the finish on the last parts. (minus the top)*
> 
> No pictures this time. I laid my camera down somewhere and I've not yet located it - it's probably will all the pencils I loose having a cook out or something.
> 
> ...


I hope you find the camera soon. We all want pictures of the progress!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Almost home - *

Well I found my camera. I was at work and it hit me where I put it. I'm terrible about laying things like that down in odd places and then spend hours looking for it.

Anyhow - I'm making progress on my cabinet. I've got all the door parts milled, sanded and have started the finish work.

This first shot shows the door panels with a coat of finish. The finish is Minwax semi-gloss with a 40% mix of naptha and 1/3 cap of Japan dryer. I did not come up with that formula on my own. I got it from an article in American Woodworker (Dec/Jan 2009). The article was by S. Lloyd Natof. It was good reading and made some finishing things make sense to me.



The next shot is the panels with one coat of General Finish's cherry gel stain. This is my first go around with gel stain. I like it - but it's a bit messy to be using your spare, carpeted bedroom as a finishing area.



The last shot is the drawer front. Came out OK I think.



I got really lucky with the color. It matches the existing furniture in my friend's office almost perfectly. If this piece were going to stay with me, I would not chose to use the gel stain. I like the natural cherry color and like to see it's color change with age.

The next thing is to finish the top and get it ready to stain. Hopefully this weekend I'll get the cabinet put together and delivered.

thanks for all the help and encouragement along the way.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Almost home - *
> 
> Well I found my camera. I was at work and it hit me where I put it. I'm terrible about laying things like that down in odd places and then spend hours looking for it.
> 
> ...


Betsy!

That finish really shows off the grain, beautifully!! Your friend is going to be VERY pleased!!

Lew


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Almost home - *
> 
> Well I found my camera. I was at work and it hit me where I put it. I'm terrible about laying things like that down in odd places and then spend hours looking for it.
> 
> ...


You're doing a great job! The finish looks great. Your friend will be extremely satisfied.

Isn't it exciting when you get to the home stretch?!?

P.S. So *where *did you put your camera?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Almost home - *
> 
> Well I found my camera. I was at work and it hit me where I put it. I'm terrible about laying things like that down in odd places and then spend hours looking for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Lightweight - It was hiding in the laundry room of all places! I had it in my hand when the phone rang and laid it down as I came in the door. The laundry room is in a little cubby hole between the garage and the house.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Don't try this at home *

Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.

Got the drawer mounted tonight and got the foot assembly on. One miter did not come out exactly as planned - will have to fix that. I am going to refinish the door parts as they came out a bit too dark compared to everything else.

So here are some shots of my progress. A bit dusty - where did I put that dusting cloth?



I don't like the spacing between the drawer top and the top top. Just a bit too wide. Ethan Allen has no worries of competition from me!

Here's a shot of the edging I put on.



I need to attach the top to the case - but that's for another night. As well as drilling the holes for the wires through the back.

I think I will be quite happy to have this little job done. It will be a functional cabinet, but I'm not all that happy with it. Good intentions did not lead to happy endings. Oh well. My friend will like it regardless. She's going to need to come pick it up as I don't think I could manage to get it in a car on my own.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I think it looks GREAT and your friend will love it!! You are too hard on yourself!

At least you didn't have to cut the drawer out and put the top back on. This started out with a drawer but I didn't like it: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5903.

Lew


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Ethan Allen ain,t that great Betsy! We are our own strongest critics i guess, but it looks good from here. Did you know Ethan Allen has a factory here in Cebu.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


I didn't know he had a factory there. I have to admit I am much better following a detailed plan that someone else draw. When I have to do the designing it's always a dodgy business. If nothing else I do know the cabinet will at least be functional. So that's a good thing.

thanks for following along.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


The cabinet looks fine to me. I hear ya on where to put things to assembly. I built a hobby table in the basement last week, and struggled mightily to get it up the stairs and out the basement door. (90 degree angle) I should have brought the pieces upstairs and assembled it on site.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Fine job, *Betsy*.

While it's true that in the first picture looks like the space on top of the drawer is a little too on the wide side, I think that you have to take in account the shadow line created by the top. After all, you're never going to lie flat on the floor when looking at it. Notice that in the second picture the aforementioned shadow line makes it look just about right.

Don't punish yourself with such small things. That is a proof of how very deeply passionate a woodworker you are. Splitting hairs over things nobody but the builder can see. Back off a couple of paces and look at your projects with fresh eyes and you will see that they are beautiful.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


For someone recuperating from a accident who is slowly on the mend, I think it looks great. In fact it looks great for anyone of any condition. I agree wholeheartedly with Jojo.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Your cabinet looks terrific. I can't wait to see the final post in projects.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Putting a complimentary piece of trim under the top could ease the distance and enhance the project.
I don't think the extra weight would hinder your friend's ability to lift it.
Still looks nice.

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Don't try this at home *
> 
> Getting closer to done. Moved to do the final assembly in the living room. Most of you probably should not do that. My cats don't mind - but your significant other of the two legged variety probably would squawk a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support and encouragement guys.

Jojo - I went back and looked at that second picture - you're right about the shadow line.

Lee - I actually woke up this morning thinking about trim. I'm going to play with that a bit and see what I can come up with. I may leave it as it, but it's worth some time to play with.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Done!*

127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.



I did not measure and cut the dowel. Instead I poked a longer dowel through a playing card - put on a dab of glue - shoved it in the hole and used a hand saw to cut off the excess. The playing card kept the saw from marring my surface. I end up with just a tad of dowel above the door surface. I tapped the little bit down with a mallet and presto - just like that no holes



Miss Kitty has to help. She liked chasing the end of my dowel.



Next it was on to putting the door/drawer knobs on. A little blue painter's tape over the spot protected my surface.



And drum roll please-here is my cabinet.





I need to get a neighbor to help me load it so I can deliver it this weekend. There are a number of things wrong with the cabinet. But I learned a lot along the way. One major thing I learned is I'm not very good at designing things. Now this cabinet fits all the specifications I had to deal with - but still I don't like the proportions. This was the first time I used a gel finish. It came out OK - but not as nice as I would have liked. The end grain really darkened up even though I sealed it. I think I could have done a better job of picking out the wood also. I'm not as patient going through lumber to find the good stuff as I used to be.

My doors did come out better than I expected for my first raised panels. The drawer fits perfectly and slides well. So all in all the cabinet came out OK and I think my friend will like it.

I really appreciate all the help my fellow LJ's gave me. The advice here is wonderful.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


It looks like it came out better than ok, and i'm sure your friend will like it. Nice job!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Betsy, this cabinet looks really nice. You did a good job with the construction and finish. Thanks for taking us along with you on this.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


It looks like you did a lot of things right. I don't think I've ever had a project where everything went perfect. Again nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Very nice job


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

You have every right to be proud of this cabinet!! Beautiful Work!!

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Thanks all. I had fun (most of the time) doing this project. I learned a number of things and hopefully, my blog helped someone else with their projects.

This site is incredible for its support.

Thanks again.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

That's a great idea with the dowel and playing card. Now, if I can just remember it when I need it! ;-)


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


The little bit of trim under the top helped.
I really like the feet.

Don't be so hard on yourself.

Lee


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Betsy,
We are our own worst critics! The cabinet looks great. Love the feet. Just my two cents on finishing. Try sanding the end grain only, to 400. That should keep it from darkening up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


This turned out great.

Are you for hire?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Good job Betsy. You did very good on this. The next will be even better. Don't knock it, your friend will love it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Betsy said:


> *Done!*
> 
> 127 days later--a small cabinet is born! I've finally finished this cabinet. First I have to show you my flub up. I was installing the hinges on the door and while I did pretty well with three hinges the fourth one beat me! My method of holding the hinges in place while drilling the pilot holes worked OK - but my left hand is not my dominate hand and it was not a pretty thing to watch. Anyway - I guess I slipped a little so my pilot holes were off a bit. But no worries - I fixed them with a piece of dowel and redrilled.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Lee - I think the trim helped as well. In addition, it hid a little gap I had at the corner of my top and the face frame. I could have fixed the gap - but the trim was sooo much easier.

Rick - I'll have to keep that in mind for the future. I'm hoping that the other cherry will catch up to the end grain!

Todd - not sure anyone would hire me - took 4 months to do a small cabinet-- probably couldn't make a living. But the sentiment was nice. Thank you.

All the advice and I support I get on this site is just wonderful. I've learned a lot from all of you.

Thanks again.


----------

